# "The City"



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

From my own experience and feeling, I would consider "THE" City probably as a very densely built-up area at a large scale. As a consequence, my first feeling would automatically be either New York City or Paris.

When you see aerial pictures of Paris, you see such a large and dense ocean of buildings that you almost feel that the ground level actually consists in their roof and that streets are actually dug in the middle of them.

When you see aerial pictures of New York City, you have also the feeling that buildings roofs make the ground level. However, that ground level is hilly, with two tall hils at Manhattan's midtown and downtown.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

"The City" - New York City specifically Manhattan


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

If talking about "The City", the first thing that came to me was the 'City of London', a district in London:

If talking about "The" City, the first things that came to me were London and New York.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

to me obviously NYC, i know London is called that as well.


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

A nightclub in Cancun.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Panamaniac said:


> *It all depends on one's "geography" at the time. If one's in NYC, "The City" would be Manhattan; if one's in the SF Bay Area, "The City" would be San Francisco; if one's in SoCal, "The City" would be L. A. In short, "The City" is a regional issue.*


I would say traditionally in California (if not today) far below the natural division of northern and southern California, Los Angeles was called LA and San Francisco was called The City.

So while I do agree with the georgraphic idea of a place being "The City" (God knows that in Chicagoland, we don't refer to Chicago as anything but "The City"), there still remains something special in the relationship between San Francisco and it being known as "The City".

I wish we could get Herb Caen back to explain it more fully.


----------



## ratnam (Oct 3, 2010)

HYDERABAD


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

movic said:


> A nightclub in Cancun.


The same thing came up to my mind LOL,


----------



## Amanda Griffin (Jun 21, 2011)

Manhattan, NY followed by Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Amanda Griffin (Jun 21, 2011)

Tokyo (Shinjuku District)










http://www.blacktomato.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/tokyo_content_resized.jpg


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

gabrielbabb said:


> The same thing came up to my mind LOL,


HAHAHA, that was 5 years ago when i just finished high school. :lol::lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The City of London. 

As for "the" City probably New York and London again


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

"The City", for me anyway, refers to the downtown area of Sydney.


----------

